# Antelope



## smoke farmer (May 27, 2010)

June the 5th I am hosting a pool party at my place and I have a half of a wild hog and half a Antelope that I am going to smoke on my large side fire box.I have smoked pigs before and they turn out good but I am looking for some Ideas on how I should go about smoking the Antelope as far as injections and so forth.I will be smoking at about 250 degrees for the hog and mopping.Looking for Ideas so the Antelope Isn't just like the hog.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scpatterson (May 27, 2010)

The antelope will need to be cooked at a higher temp I woul think. Will dry out easily, Not real sure on the injection but I would inject it alot i think...Good luck


----------



## fftwarren (May 27, 2010)

biggest thing you going to run into with the antelope is keeping it moist. I've never eaten antelope but I'm sure the fat content is close to deer meat. While it turns out really good, it needs to be eaten quickly because it dries out very fast. I would try shooting it up with some cajun injector creole garlic or other brand that you like. If there was some way to wrap it in foil after you got a good smoke line in it, that would be best but since you're cooking a whole half, thats not really an option. I would maybe inject half of it with marinade and maybe stuff the other half with a mix of onions, garlic, jalapeno, and some worcestire sauce.


----------



## smoke farmer (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys that is some good advice,thats what I have been thinking about the Antelope is get a smoke on it then cut into smaller pieces and put in foil pans with some kind of liquid.


----------



## fftwarren (May 27, 2010)

thats probably your best option. We smoke deer shoulders like that and they turn out amazing, but once you come back for seconds, you better have alot of drink ready because its already dry as a popcorn fart.


----------



## lepcur (May 29, 2010)

I love antelope, but haven't ever smoked any. I think I would get some smoke on it then wrap in foil with some juices and seal, I did this with deer and it was the best.    Mike


----------



## rbranstner (May 29, 2010)

I would do some searches for Venison or Elk and you should find some recipes you can use for your antelope. Like other said it is like venison and other wild game it will have no marbleized fat content so it will dry out if you aren't careful. You are going to want to make sure you don't over cook it. A lot of times people wrap it in bacon to help keep it from drying out.


----------

